# Ya tenemos la primera muerte en la "Celebración pacífica" de los amegos.



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.







CliffUnger2 dijo:


> La noticia será un "bulo". La verdad es que hay que ser tonto para caer en la trampa, con lo buenas personas que son estos moritos.
> 
> No sé como me lo pude creer... Tengo que empezar a fiarme más de lo que me diga Julia Otero.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Dic 2022)

Se abre la veda


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Se abre la veda



El tío le quiso echar pelotas por llevar la bandera de nuestro país. Hoy su mujer y sus hijos no dormirán con su padre.

A esto hemos llegado y todavía no hemos acabo.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Dic 2022)

A que esperais putas nenazas cartageneras? dejad de ver el canalillo a vuestra paisana bisiclotera y poneos a repartir mandanga.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (6 Dic 2022)

Sitio


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2022)

Son INVASORES a espada y fuego.

Hasta que no nos enteremos todos de esa realidad no habrá salvación posible.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.




¿Ya lo han borrado?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Son INVASORES a espada y fuego.
> 
> Hasta que no nos enteremos todos de esa realidad no habrá salvación posible.



Estamos condenados. Hasta el partido ha sido puta simbología del futuro que le espera a España. A mi que no me jodan, que hasta mi hijo de 6 años tira mejor un penalti.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Ya lo han borrado?



No, Sigue.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> No, Sigue.



Pues no veo ese Twitt en el espacio de esa mujer


----------



## PhilippBatz (6 Dic 2022)

Si lo dice Maika García debe de ser cierto.


----------



## Gusman (6 Dic 2022)

Han sobornado con contar lo de Begoño.


----------



## Javito68 (6 Dic 2022)

Ahora saldra el hijo de puta de solidario diciendo que se navajeo el aficionado español el solo….


----------



## Captain Julius (6 Dic 2022)

Sí está. Pero no aparece en ningún medio


----------



## mirym94 (6 Dic 2022)

Juntos muy valientes hasta que se iguala el número, son unas lloronas.


----------



## etsai (6 Dic 2022)

¿A quién se le ocurre llevar la bandera de España en España?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (6 Dic 2022)

me espero a la versión de Echenike.
lo importante es que no gobierne la deresha.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Dic 2022)

Ha puesto este enlace a un blog, es importante acreditar la veracidad de la noticia antes de hacerse eco de ella, bien podría ser un bulo de los mismos izmierdosos para luego desmentirlo y dejarnos a todos los que señalamos la invasión como a unos mentirosos, cuidadin, que estas ratas son muy hábiles con el engaño.... 


'Hinchas' marroquíes matan a un aficionado español en Cartagena.


----------



## perrosno (6 Dic 2022)

No hay ni una sola noticia de esto, no se Rick........ Ojito a los fakes con estos temas, no os creáis tan rápido todo lo que salga por la red


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Dic 2022)

ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑII​


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues no veo ese Twitt en el espacio de esa mujer



Es raro, si estuviese borrado no aparecería en el mi Post.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No hay ni una sola noticia de esto, no se Rick........ Ojito a los fakes con estos temas, no os creáis tan rápido todo lo que salga por la red



Viniendo de los moros... Como vamos a pensar mal. Si ese es inventado, ya caerá otro esta misma noche. No hay día sin que le metan una puñalada a alguien en nuestro país.

Es duro decirlo, pero es la cruda realidad.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (6 Dic 2022)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> Si lo dice Maika García debe de ser cierto.



El único que no es cierto eres tú y tu multi perfil.

Si esa historia es inventada, ya saldrá otra que no lo sea. No hay día sin que estos animales cometan una salvajada de ese calibre en nuestro país.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Dic 2022)

Nos han declarado la guerra


----------



## Focus in (6 Dic 2022)

solo querían pagarle la pensión pero se resistió


----------



## Evangelion (6 Dic 2022)

Vivo cerca y ni he oído ambulancias ni he oído sirenas de policía
Fake que apesta.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Dic 2022)

Está saliendo mucha "noticia" de veracidad mas que dudosa... es típico de estas situaciones: La gente entra al trapo y luego los Gramscianos dicen "jajaja mira los fachas que han picaooo"


Y si, han picado.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho..... cuidado con las trampas de los izmierdosos traidores, solo espero que sus hijas sean las primeras en caer en manos de esos que defienden.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Está saliendo mucha "noticia" de veracidad mas que dudosa... es típico de estas situaciones: La gente entra al trapo y luego los Gramscianos dicen "jajaja mira los fachas que han picaooo"
> 
> 
> Y si, han picado.



Bueno, lo del taxista marroquí cuando el atentado de la Rambla también fue un bulo. Si esta "mentira", que al contrario que el taxista podría ser perfectamente real, contribuye a que la olla reviente, pues perfecto. Ojalá haya otro Ejido. En las guerras no hay que andarse con remilgos y exigir a los tuyos un respeto escrupuloso por la verdad . Ningún rojo criticó que fuera mentira lo del taxista marroquí y parece que les va bien así, a veces hay que ser humilde y aprender del enemigo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Dic 2022)

Relato mata dato. Hay que ser peores que los rojos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Relato mata dato. Hay que ser peores que los rojos.



Discrepo, hay que ser "mejores", cosa que no es díficil, pero saber que son unos putos tramposos y anticiparse a sus sucios trucos.


----------



## Manteka (7 Dic 2022)

La noticia es real. La he visto en 3 sitios:
En twitter, en un blog, y en este foro


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Discrepo, hay que ser "mejores", cosa que no es díficil, pero saber que son unos putos tramposos y anticiparse a sus sucios trucos.



El taxista marroquí fue una trampa de uno de VOX para que la gente se escandalizara de semejante mentira cochina y abjurase de los progres para siempre por troleros , en fin...


----------



## hartman4 (7 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Sí está. Pero no aparece en ningún medio



Y esperas a que salga.
hay ordenes de silenciar todo actividad criminal inmi.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Dic 2022)

Dentro de 50 años nadie nos juzgará por si fuimos "mejores" o "peores" , o porque dijmos que un moro mató a un español en Cartagena cuando fue en Chipiona, sino en función de si los echamos o no. En las guerras la propaganda es un mal necesario.


----------



## Pluc (7 Dic 2022)

etsai dijo:


> ¿A quién se le ocurre llevar la bandera de España en España?



Son ganas de provocar


----------



## kicorv (7 Dic 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> La noticia es real. La he visto en 3 sitios:
> En twitter, en un blog, y en este foro



Sin embargo te dicen en La Sexta que Pablo Iglesias es pobre y te lo crees de iso facto. Qué cosas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Dic 2022)

La izquierda dirá que para que se terminen de integrar bien hay que construir más mezquitas.


----------



## Maerum (7 Dic 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Se abre la veda



Si, la de la policía contra nosotros si osamos ponerle un dedo encima a un morito.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Dic 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> solo querían pagarle la pensión pero se resistió





Espartano27 dijo:


> Nos han declarado la guerra



ese fotochop está hecho por el gobierno marroquí


----------



## favelados (7 Dic 2022)

Solo encuentro noticias de apuñalamientos pasados en Cartagena, el más reciente *hace un mes*, no citan origen naturalemtne









La Policía Nacional busca a cuatro hombres implicados en el apuñalamiento de un joven en Cartagena


Al herido, de 26 años, le clavaron un "cuchillo de grandes dimensiones por la espalda". Está ingresado en el hospital santa Lucía | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Dic 2022)

FAKE


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Dic 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Relato mata dato. Hay que ser peores que los rojos.



Eso lo bordáis, no te preocupes.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (7 Dic 2022)

Me la suda si es real o es fake: los motivos y argumentos para librar una guerra contra los moros son más que suficientes.

No necesitamos esperar ni hacer el gilipollas debatiendo como subnormales: la fuerza está en la acción, no en las palabras ni en quejarse como maricones sin que hagamos nada más.
La única pregunta es: ¿nos dignaremos todos nosotros a pasar a la acción, o iremos sólo de boquilla?


----------



## skan (7 Dic 2022)

¿Pero no iban a defendernos los ultras?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Dic 2022)

La patetica PSYOP de crear conflicto con la victoria amañada MASONA de Marruecos ha fracasado 


*FRACA PSYOP PACO FURGOLERA MORROQUINA FAILED *

OHOHOHOHOH

NO DISTURBIOS

NO INTERES

NO BUZZ EN REDES SOCIALES

HACE MUCHO FRIO

LA GENTE SUDA DEL FURGOL

ESTAN TODOS VIENDO TWITCH EN CASA CALENTITOS

Y MAÑANA EMPEZARA UNA PSYOP NUEVA Y NADIE LE IMPORTA ESTA YA









La patetica PSYOP de crear conflicto con la victoria amañada MASONA de Marruecos : HA FRACASADO ESTREPITOSAMENTE. a nadie le importa 1 mierda xD


La patetica PSYOP de crear conflicto con la victoria amañada MASONA de Marruecos ha fracasado FRACA PSYOP PACO FURGOLERA MORROQUINA FAILED OHOHOHOHOH NO DISTURBIOS NO INTERES NO BUZZ EN REDES SOCIALES HACE MUCHO FRIO LA GENTE SUDA DEL FURGOL ESTAN TODOS VIENDO TWITCH EN CASA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> Si lo dice Maika García debe de ser cierto.



Lo que si es cierto es que los traidores acabareis como comida para leones


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No hay ni una sola noticia de esto, no se Rick........ Ojito a los fakes con estos temas, no os creáis tan rápido todo lo que salga por la red



Ni aparecerá,los medios de desinformación lo ocultaran


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Dic 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Sí está. Pero no aparece en ningún medio



Salimos mas fuertes. No dejaremos a nadie atras.... Te acuerdas de los titulares?


----------



## Kbkubito (7 Dic 2022)

etsai dijo:


> ¿A quién se le ocurre llevar la bandera de España en España?



A un fascista fachapantanos...


----------



## Adelaido (7 Dic 2022)

Hombre, cerca de Valencia tb hay uno de esos, que va pinchando y robando a la peña.
Pero son casos aislados, no ves lo tolerantes, occidentalizados y amigos de Israel (banderas palestinas y hezbolaítas, sus mayores aliados) que son?


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Me la suda si es real o es fake: los motivos y argumentos para librar una guerra contra los moros son más que suficientes.
> 
> No necesitamos esperar ni hacer el gilipollas debatiendo como subnormales: la fuerza está en la acción, no en las palabras ni en quejarse como maricones sin que hagamos nada más.
> La única pregunta es: ¿nos dignaremos todos nosotros a pasar a la acción, o iremos sólo de boquilla?




De momento nos podrías contar a todos que es lo que haces tú al respecto...


----------



## machotafea (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo dicho..... cuidado con las trampas de los izmierdosos traidores, solo espero que sus hijas sean las primeras en caer en manos de esos que defienden.



Si, de los izmierdosos. Estáis deseando que pase algo, y si no, os lo inventais. Vosotros los "izmierdosos".


----------



## machotafea (7 Dic 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Hombre, cerca de Valencia tb hay uno de esos, que va pinchando y robando a la peña.
> Pero son casos aislados, no ves lo tolerantes, occidentalizados y amigos de Israel (banderas palestinas y hezbolaítas, sus mayores aliados) que son?



Vete a tomar por culo, alubio hijo de mil putas perras sifiliticas.


----------



## XRL (7 Dic 2022)

pues ya hay que ser monguer para no solo salir a la calle por donde los moros si no encima con una bandera de españa para que pase lo que ha pasado

que poco cerebro

si viendo el futbol entre españoles ya ves hostias y locos pues añadelé moros


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> Y esperas a que salga.
> hay ordenes de silenciar todo actividad criminal inmi.



Sí, pero podrían al menos contar que fue apuñalado, omitiendo el origen del autor. 
O que aparezca en alguno de los otros medios "racistas", de los pocos que hay .

Yo dejo esta noticia como sospechosa de fake.


----------



## skan (7 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pues ya hay que ser monguer para no solo salir a la calle por donde los moros si no encima con una bandera de españa para que pase lo que ha pasado
> 
> que poco cerebro
> 
> si viendo el futbol entre españoles ya ves hostias y locos pues añadelé moros



Lo que faltaba, que no puedas llevar la bandera de tu país en tu propio país.


----------



## XRL (7 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, que no puedas llevar la bandera de tu país en tu propio país.



como poder puedes 

pero si ves partidos de fútbol entre españoles y ya se dan de hostias como si su vida dependiera del equipo de fútbol,que pasará si es vs moros macheteros¿?

solo hay que tener un poco de cerebro para entenderlo,solo un poco ehhhh


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (7 Dic 2022)

El bulo del culo, parte 2. Si lo hace un bujarra en chueca para no contarle a su novio que es chapero está fatal. Pero si lo hace un doritero que quiere ver el mundo arder, es justo y necesario


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.



Algunos tenéis tantas ganas de rasgaros las vestiduras con la victoria de Marruecos que os coméis los bulos a sabiendas de que es un bulo.

Patético.


----------



## Thebore (7 Dic 2022)

Fotografía del finado... Pobre, estoy llorando.


----------



## lacuentaatras (7 Dic 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Algunos tenéis tantas ganas de rasgaros las vestiduras con la victoria de Marruecos que os coméis los bulos a sabiendas de que es un bulo.
> 
> Patético.






qué razo´n tienes...Atribuirlo a los nobles aficionados marroquís al futbol es lo mas xenofologo visto y por ver....

...Matan todos los días, repito, todos los días, y vienen 4 fachuzos a acusar a los nobles aficionados marroquis de asesinos. Tienen buenas razones los 365 dias, para matarnos, como para que ayer mataran porque a un cristiano le gusta er furbol....Coño, que ellos prefieren atribuirlo a su guerra santa...y aquí 4 fachuzos negandoles 72 virgenes...

Sabrase visto. El acabose. Apocalipsis morruno....


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Dic 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> qué razo´n tienes...Atribuirlo a los nobles aficionados marroquís al futbol es lo mas xenofologo visto y por ver....
> 
> ...Matan todos los días, repito, todos los días, y vienen 4 fachuzos a acusar a los nobles aficionados marroquis de asesinos. Tienen buenas razones los 365 dias, para matarnos, como para que ayer mataran porque a un cristiano le gusta er furbol....Coño, que ellos prefieren atribuirlo a su guerra santa...y aquí 4 fachuzos negandoles 72 virgenes...
> 
> Sabrase visto. El acabose. Apocalipsis morruno....



Otro necio.

Ni la más mínima verificación de la noticia necesitas para tragarte el bulo con patatas.

Y si te ponen tu idiocia en los ojos sólo te queda patalear.


En fin, en España sólo hay: por un lado bobos incapaces de ver el problema,y por otro paranoicos que os creéis cualquier mentira que confirme lo que ya creéis.
Menudo panorama.


----------



## danapagamo (7 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta el final, me da igual que sea un bulo, estás al nivel de la sexta mínimo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Dic 2022)

*ES FAKE un BULO

soy de cartagena y aqui no ha pasado nada.

Solo una riña en un bar y han detenido a un moro*


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Dic 2022)

A estas alturas, y estoy harto de decirlo. Los españoles no tenemos en España absolutamente nada. Esto lo han ido regalando a pedazos.

Se les dejó, nadie le paró los pies, y este es el resultado. Bueno, y los que siguen entrando...


----------



## Hulagu (7 Dic 2022)

Cuñaos de España con inteligencia límite tragando semen y vomitando bilis. No aparece por ningún lado la noticia....ahhh...claro..la conspiración de los medios.


----------



## Hulagu (7 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subnormales tragapollas.


----------



## Hulagu (7 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> El tío le quiso echar pelotas por llevar la bandera de nuestro país. Hoy su mujer y sus hijos no dormirán con su padre.
> 
> A esto hemos llegado y todavía no hemos acabo.



Subnormal. Eres mu tonto....


----------



## >zen< (7 Dic 2022)

No hay noticia al respecto...


----------



## Demi Grante (7 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *ES FAKE un BULO
> 
> soy de cartagena y aqui no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Solo una riña en un bar y han detenido a un moro*



Bastante problema hay con los moros como para tener que soltar patrañas que lo que hacen es dejar como gilipollas a los que los propagan y por ende a todos los que estamos en contra de la inmigración ilegal.

Un muerto en Cartagena y la única prueba de ello es un Tweet. Para casos como éste me parece bien que Twitter elimine cuentas, así evita a mucha gente que queden como imbéciles al retuitearlas, amén del despolle de la extrema izquierda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

Thebore dijo:


> Fotografía del finado... Pobre, estoy llorando.



Parece uno de los que le dieron el paseíllo los rojos en la Guerra Civil.


----------



## cataubas (7 Dic 2022)

Con un fake, luego "desmienten" 100 verdaderos. Mismo modus operandi que las pintadas? Quizá la misma fuente?


----------



## remerus (7 Dic 2022)

El mas minimo conato de tocar un pelo a un marroqui ya tienes a toda la policia y el gobierno encima.


----------



## nraheston (7 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque no ocurrió ayer, sino el Día de la Hispanidad.


----------



## Pajirri (7 Dic 2022)

yo la entro a 4 patas










y ya dejar de buscar culpables en los amegos, id a la casa de yuis enrike y quemarlo joder.


----------



## Adelaido (7 Dic 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo, alubio hijo de mil putas perras sifiliticas.



Moro hijo de puta, MORO HIJO DE PUTA. NAZI. DRESDE FUE ABRASADA Y BIEN ABRASADA, PENA Q NO OS METIESEN A TODOS LOS MOROMIERDAS ANTISEMITAS EN EL MISMO TRUÑO.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Discrepo, hay que ser "mejores", cosa que no es díficil, pero saber que son unos putos tramposos y anticiparse a sus sucios trucos.



Así llevamos 40 años y ya se ve para lo que ha servido...


----------



## eltonelero (7 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es real sacarán un comunicado en la gaceta del barrio Paca la Murciana.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> A que esperais putas nenazas cartageneras? dejad de ver el canalillo a vuestra paisana bisiclotera y poneos a repartir mandanga.



Todas las regiones que decían ser muy machos, cani, etc. (levante, Vascongadas, Cataluña, etc.) son lo más mariconazo que te puedes echar a la cara.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Dic 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Todas las regiones que decían ser muy machos, cani, etc. (levante, Vascongadas, Cataluña, etc.) son lo más mariconazo que te puedes echar a la cara.



Machos en Baskonia y Cagaluña?? Jo jo jo jo No hay mas que puta chusma cobarde incapaz de hacer nada si no es en manada y con protección de la curia y gobierno autonómico.


----------



## Frysby (7 Dic 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Otro necio.
> 
> Ni la más mínima verificación de la noticia necesitas para tragarte el bulo con patatas.
> 
> ...



Esperaremos entonces a qué salga en la sexta que es el oráculo de los dioses (vaya por delante que no tengo ni puta idea si será verdad o no pero gustar de los medios que tenemos...)


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Dic 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Esperaremos entonces a qué salga en la sexta que es el oráculo de los dioses (vaya por delante que no tengo ni puta idea si será verdad o no pero gustar de los medios que tenemos...)



En la Sexta o donde sea, me valdría una grabación casera de baja resolución desde un balcón lejano...

Pero es que no hay ni eso.

Y eso que las calles estaban llenas de moros berreando como mandriles, pero la verdad es que no hicieron más que eso.


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Dic 2022)

Si esa es la españa buena yo me voy a marruecos por lo menos sabre que estoy entre los malos tirando a peores y poco más.


----------



## Flures911 (7 Dic 2022)

Son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas.
Estos son los mas valientes....
GRACIAS ROJOS.


----------



## Lucien.Lachance (7 Dic 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No hay ni una sola noticia de esto, no se Rick........ Ojito a los fakes con estos temas, no os creáis tan rápido todo lo que salga por la red



Yo soy de Cartagena y aqui no se ha oído nada ,estoy comentando esta noticia con gente y nadie sabe nada. Puede ser perfectamente real porque ya os digo,vivo aquí y se lo que hacen, pero esto parece fake la verdad.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> A que esperais putas nenazas cartageneras? dejad de ver el canalillo a vuestra paisana bisiclotera y poneos a repartir mandanga.



Sí hombre sí.
Espera que ahora salgo a la calle a darme de hostias por la mierda del furbol.
Como si no tuviera nada mejor que hacer.


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Dic 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas.
> Estos son los mas valientes....
> GRACIAS ROJOS.



A mi lo que son las costumbre, tradiciones , patriotismos y religiones no me suelo gastar ni un duro en lo demás poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## Hulagu (7 Dic 2022)

Cuñaos patrióticos...¿Aparece el muerto o no?


----------



## EduardoMoto (7 Dic 2022)

Esto es falso.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Dic 2022)

EduardoMoto dijo:


> Esto es falso.



Aquí no.


----------



## BGA (7 Dic 2022)

Iba provocando. Ah no, que triste y patriota quiero llegar a casa...


----------



## opilano (7 Dic 2022)

Aparece el que cayó tieso?. O sólo fue real en la mente de algún tarao?.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> De momento nos podrías contar a todos que es lo que haces tú al respecto...



¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia entre "nosotros" y "vosotros" en un mensaje escrito, verdad?


----------



## bullish consensus (7 Dic 2022)

es verdad o qué?
parece que es falso para que entréis en tromba, oh wait, que ya habéis entrado....
bueno ahora ya tienen su titular "faxistas inventan e lanzan abulos...." 
pues al loro que alguno ha ido a la trena por eso ultimamente


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia entre "nosotros" y "vosotros" en un mensaje escrito, verdad?




Desarrolla eso, no sé a dónde quieres llegar....


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nos han declarado la guerra



Coño guardiola con cimitarra y camiseta de la seleccio nasional cataluna.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

opilano dijo:


> Aparece el que cayó tieso?. O sólo fue real en la mente de algún tarao?.




Yo ya he dicho en la primera o segunda página del hilo que había que tener cuidao con este tipo de noticias, ya que la izmierda es muy dada a inventar bulos para ridicuizar a la disidencia, y bueno, parece que ha sido eso.... tramposos de mierda poniendo trampas, nada más.....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Dic 2022)

Si no sale en el diarreo es como si no hubiera pasado.

Y cosas que no han pasado salen en el diarreo y es como si hubieran pasado.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (7 Dic 2022)

en Italia no se atreven









Verona, il video dell’agguato ai tifosi del Marocco- Video Gazzetta.it


A Verona la festa di alcuni tifosi marocchini per l'approdo ai quarti di finale di Qatar 2022 è stata rovinata da un gruppo di persone incappucciate,




video.gazzetta.it


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo ya he dicho en la primera o segunda página del hilo que había que tener cuidao con este tipo de noticias, ya que la izmierda es muy dada a inventar bulos para ridicuizar a la disidencia, y bueno, parece que ha sido eso.... tramposos de mierda poniendo trampas, nada más.....



Los medios dominan el relato y el contrarelato


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Dic 2022)

Nuevo bulo fake para las fachas subnormalicas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los medios dominan el relato y el contrarelato




He buscado y no hay noticias de Cartagena al respecto de ningún apuñalado, por lo que huele a eso que digo, a cebo fake izmierdoso para que caigamos en su trampa, malditos sean todos esos traidores de mierda que están favoreciendo nuestra propia destrucción, espero que algún día lo paguen como deben.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> He buscado y no hay noticias de Cartagena al respecto de ningún apuñalado, por lo que huele a eso que digo, a cebo fake izmierdoso para que caigamos en su trampa, malditos sean todos esos traidores de mierda que están favoreciendo nuestra propia destrucción, espero que algún día lo paguen como deben.



Luego hay que aguantar a los billeteros y echemonguers de turno diciendo que todas las TV son de ultraderechassssss


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (7 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Desarrolla eso, no sé a dónde quieres llegar....



Que desgraciadamente me incluyo yo también en esa crítica.

Por lo que las ya pocas veces que me quejo de algo en estos foros lo hago diciendo "nosotros", dejando en claro cuál debe ser el camino a seguir pero que también yo mismo tengo en parte la culpa por no actuar lo suficiente.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Luego hay que aguantar a los billeteros y echemonguers de turno diciendo que todas las TV son de ultraderechassssss



A ver, no digo que lo hayan ocultado, digo que la noticia que abre el hilo es un fake trampa, no ha ocurrido, pero los izmierdosos lo inventan para que caigamos en su trampa y tengamos que recular en lo dicho, ellos son así de tramposos e hijos de puta, que le vamos a hacer.....


----------



## Xanna (7 Dic 2022)

bulos diseñados para que corran por la red y los cuatro cazurros de turno salgan a cazar moros para vengar al patriota hepañol y se lie parda.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Que desgraciadamente me incluyo yo también en esa crítica.
> 
> Por lo que las ya pocas veces que me quejo de algo en estos foros lo hago diciendo "nosotros", dejando en claro cuál debe ser el camino a seguir pero que también yo mismo tengo en parte la culpa por no actuar lo suficiente.




Ok, gracias por la aclaración, sí, supongo que ese es el pecado general de todos nosotros.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Dic 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> bulos diseñados para que corran por la red y los cuatro cazurros de turno salgan a cazar moros para vengar al patriota hepañol y se lie parda.



No es ni para eso, es para dar carnaza y despertar el odio en Internet, y una vez aclarada la celada, burlarse de la gente que haya caído en la trampa.

Son estrategias tramposas de ratas que solo saben trampear y mentir para conseguir sus oscuros fines, malditos sean todos esos hijos de perra que respaldan nuestra destrucción, y lo que es más irónico, la suya también, porque además de tramposos y bajunos son subnormales y no se dan cuenta de lo que les viene encima.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Dic 2022)

Sea fake o no, eso no quita el hecho de que esta gentuza es proclive a cometer delitos.


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Dic 2022)

La culpa es del rojerio y progrerio, para ella s no hay un pueblo al que proteger, si los votas no te quejes de tu nula protección

Occidente está perdido, no hay valores ni nociones, sólo pudrerío


----------



## El Exterminador (7 Dic 2022)

Fake facha como no, parece que tenéis una obsesión malsana con los árabes...se os va la pluma muchas veces


----------



## CliffUnger2 (7 Dic 2022)

cataubas dijo:


> Con un fake, luego "desmienten" 100 verdaderos. Mismo modus operandi que las pintadas? Quizá la misma fuente?



Exacto.


----------



## iases (7 Dic 2022)

En otro hilo había un fo


CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La señora que ha escrito eso debería estar en la carcel


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

Uncle_Jimmy dijo:


> El bulo del culo, parte 2. Si lo hace un bujarra en chueca para no contarle a su novio que es chapero está fatal. Pero si lo hace un doritero que quiere ver el mundo arder, es justo y necesario



Yo lo que espero es que 5 menas te revienten y todos digamos que es fake


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

iases dijo:


> En otro hilo había un fo
> La señora que ha escrito eso debería estar en la carcel



Los follamoros deberíais estar colgados


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Cuñaos de España con inteligencia límite tragando semen y vomitando bilis. No aparece por ningún lado la noticia....ahhh...claro..la conspiración de los medios.



Pero claro follamoros,los medios lo ocultan,ojalá te revienten una manada de menas lo que me reire,perro traidor


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Cuñaos patrióticos...¿Aparece el muerto o no?



Traidor de mierda,has escupido la lefa moruna,lávate anda


----------



## rondo (7 Dic 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> bulos diseñados para que corran por la red y los cuatro cazurros de turno salgan a cazar moros para vengar al patriota hepañol y se lie parda.



a ver putita follamoros,ojalá te violen una manada de moros,,puta zoofilica feminazi,tds pts


----------



## bibliotecario3 (7 Dic 2022)

otro hilo fake   la realidad los de las babuchas se han integrado tanto en España que han cogido nuestros malos vicios de comer jamón beber cerveza y ser unos vagos que ya ni matan gente  lo dicho una verguensa


----------



## Hulagu (7 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Traidor de mierda,has escupido la lefa moruna,lávate anda



Cuñao enfadao...español de bien que va a arrasar las jaimas morunas.....Con gente como tú, no hubiéramos tenido Annual.
Centrate, subnormal...¿Aparece el muerto...O NO?


----------



## Hulagu (7 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pero claro follamoros,los medios lo ocultan,ojalá te revienten una manada de menas lo que me reire,perro traidor



¡Nos lo ocultannnnnn....lo escondennnnnn..
¿Eres tan tonto como pareces o hace un papelón de troll calopécico?
Porque eres bastante patético...ridículo.


----------



## yixikh (7 Dic 2022)

fake que publicó alvise en telegram


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Dic 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> fake que publicó alvise en telegram



Qué tal ese, sigue da wae del Yannopoulos?


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los borregos seguirán mirando para otro lado hasta que tarde o temprano les entrarán en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



43 laiks recibió el OP. No será que estos pacos cagabiblias están todos calvos y, no sólo imitan a sus charos en cotilleando, sino que tienen envidia de las pelopollas de los follacamellos?


----------



## Lasjoa (8 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> ¡Nos lo ocultannnnnn....lo escondennnnnn..
> ¿Eres tan tonto como pareces o hace un papelón de troll calopécico?
> Porque eres bastante patético...ridículo.



Tienes razón parece que ha sido un bulo, pero no se puede cerrar los ojos ante un problema real:


También en prisiones como la de Algeciras los presos marroquíes (210) alcanzan un elevado porcentaje, llegando al 75% de los internos extranjeros (278) o en el Puerto II (123), con 68 marroquíes, que suponen el 55% de los internos extranjeros. Mientras, en Huelva los marroquíes (114) suponen un 48% de la población reclusa extranjera (234).

Consejería de Justicia de Cataluña ha admitido que más del 41 por ciento de los presos en cárceles catalanas son de nacionalidad extranjera.
*La Guardia Urbana admite que el 76% de los detenidos en Barcelona son extranjeros*

Es un problema que irá en aumento.


----------



## Hulagu (8 Dic 2022)

Lasjoa dijo:


> Tienes razón parece que ha sido un bulo, pero no se puede cerrar los ojos ante un problema real:
> 
> 
> También en prisiones como la de Algeciras los presos marroquíes (210) alcanzan un elevado porcentaje, llegando al 75% de los internos extranjeros (278) o en el Puerto II (123), con 68 marroquíes, que suponen el 55% de los internos extranjeros. Mientras, en Huelva los marroquíes (114) suponen un 48% de la población reclusa extranjera (234).
> ...



Totalmente cierto...totalmente de acuerdo. Pero andar publicando mierdas sin ton ni son, para que los cuñaos digan cuñadeces y soplapolleces foreras de zulo, no ayuda, precisamente, a que la gente abra los ojos. Aunque yo creo que YA los tiene abiertos, por lo menos una parte. Solo la vagancia y la NO percepción de peligro inminente hace que metan la cabeza en el suelo.


----------



## iases (8 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Los follamoros deberíais estar colgados



No soy follamoros , solamente es que me revientan los manipuladores y mentirosos . Como el tuit que abre este hilo.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (8 Dic 2022)

Lasjoa dijo:


> Tienes razón parece que ha sido un bulo, pero no se puede cerrar los ojos ante un problema real:
> 
> 
> También en prisiones como la de Algeciras los presos marroquíes (210) alcanzan un elevado porcentaje, llegando al 75% de los internos extranjeros (278) o en el Puerto II (123), con 68 marroquíes, que suponen el 55% de los internos extranjeros. Mientras, en Huelva los marroquíes (114) suponen un 48% de la población reclusa extranjera (234).
> ...



La noticia será un "bulo". La verdad es que hay que ser tonto para caer en la trampa, con lo buenas personas que son estos moritos. 

No sé como me lo pude creer... Tengo que empezar a fiarme más de lo que me diga Julia Otero.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (8 Dic 2022)

Me encanta como el administrador del foro pasa rápidamente los temas que no le interesa a la segunda página.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lasjoa (8 Dic 2022)

Como una persona como Samantha Villar puede decir esto y quedarse tan ancha. Esto es España señora no son países Árabes.
El que viene a mi casa tendrá que seguir mis normas, Samantha si van a tu casa el que va te dice lo que tienes que hacer? Ya está bien. No sabe ni lo que dice ni de lo que habla. Esto se va a la mierda


----------



## CliffUnger2 (8 Dic 2022)

Lasjoa dijo:


> Como una persona como Samantha Villar puede decir esto y quedarse tan ancha. Esto es España señora no son países Árabes.
> El que viene a mi casa tendrá que seguir mis normas, Samantha si van a tu casa el que va te dice lo que tienes que hacer? Ya está bien. No sabe ni lo que dice ni de lo que habla. Esto se va a la mierda



Lo mejor es los rojos follamoros como los defienden. Te dicen de todo cuando compartes una noticia que al parecer no fue cierta, cuando día si, día también están cometiendo graves delitos en nuestro país.

El enemigo en casa y todos mirando para otro lado.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Dic 2022)

Tomar, otro bulo:


----------

